# Indira Weis Vor dem Dschungel lässt sie die Hüllen fallen



## Mandalorianer (11 Jan. 2011)

*Indira Weis
Vor dem Dschungel lässt sie die Hüllen fallen
​*
*
Bevor sie ins Dschungelcamp zieht, entblätterte sich die Popsängerin im „Playboy“. Indira über ihre Nacktbilder und warum sie nicht mehr das naive „Popstars“-Mädchen ist.​*

„Dschungelcamperin“ Indira Weis sieht in ihrer Teilnahme bei der RTL-Show ab Freitag die Chance, „zu zeigen, wie ich wirklich bin“. In einem Interview mit BUNTE sagte die Popsängerin: „Die Öffentlichkeit hält mich für naiv. Ich bin aber nicht mehr das kleine „Popstars“-Mädchen, sondern eine 31-jährige Frau.“ Auch über das „Schmerzensgeld“ könne sie sich nicht beschweren. Nach BUNTE-Informationen erhält Weis etwas weniger als 100.000 Euro und gehört damit zu den höchstdotierten Campern.

Ihre Nacktfotos für das Februar-Heft des „Playboy“ betrachtet Weis als „Ritterschlag“. Sie sagte BUNTE: „Nacktheit ist etwas ganz Natürliches und der ‚Playboy’ steht für Kunst und Ästhetik.“


*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (11 Jan. 2011)

wieso ist sie nicht mehr das naive Pop-Sternchen?   :thx:


----------



## Chamser81 (11 Jan. 2011)

Jedenfalls ist sie sehr ansehnlich. Danke für die Info!


----------



## jizzi (11 Jan. 2011)

ne gute Nachricht!


----------



## General (11 Jan. 2011)

Und was sagte ich heute Mittag noch in der Chatbox


----------



## Katzun (11 Jan. 2011)

ich freu mich auf die bilder


----------



## kurty (11 Jan. 2011)

Kann sich sehen lassen !


----------



## Punisher (11 Jan. 2011)

Wo sind die Bilder?


----------



## krawutz (12 Jan. 2011)

Wer ist das ?


----------



## el-capo (12 Jan. 2011)

schöne bilder im playboy


----------



## frank63 (12 Jan. 2011)

Sie weis halt wie man in die Schlagzeilen kommt,sei es sie
geht ins Dschungelkamp oder zieht sich für den Playboy aus.
Perfekt wenn alles zeitlich zusammenpasst.


----------



## Katzun (12 Jan. 2011)

hab sie jetzt gesehen und für gut befunden. schöne bilder geworden


----------



## omega01 (14 Jan. 2011)

schöne Bilder Danke


----------



## hansi04 (16 Jan. 2011)

ich hoffe, sie lässt die Hüllen auch *im* Dschungel fallen


----------



## tangafan3 (16 Jan. 2011)

sehr nett


----------



## Augustiner (17 Jan. 2011)

bin gespannt auf diese tolle frau im dschungel


----------



## Bargo (17 Jan. 2011)

> Ihre Nacktfotos für das Februar-Heft des „Playboy“ betrachtet Weis als „Ritterschlag“. Sie sagte BUNTE: „Nacktheit ist etwas ganz Natürliches und der ‚Playboy’ steht für Kunst und Ästhetik.“



*hüstel*

Und ich kaufe ihn wegen der Interviews


----------

